# Art Preview (#4 - Mission)



## Morrus (Dec 7, 2009)

Couple of art pieces from _Mission to the Monastery of Two Winds_, the final mansuscript of which I should be seeing this weekend assuming Steve's broken leg doesn't fall off, nobody develops another illness, and a plane doesn't fall on anybody's house.*




*The probability of at least one of these things happening to each person involved approaches certainty.  At the moment we have writer, editor _and_ layout person all out-of-action though accident or injury.


----------

